# I Am Looking To Buy Commercial Property Or Apartments



## Rickson9 (Apr 9, 2009)

I am looking to purchase commercial property or multi-unit apartments in Ontario in the $1M to $5M range. 

No repositioning deals or value plays please. I am looking for momentum plays based on straight cash flow. 

Hamilton and Windsor appear interesting.

Any leads are greatly appreciated. I can be reached at 416-254-0159. I look forward to working with you. Thanks in advance!

Best regards,
Jim


----------

